# Shipping personal effects out of Mexico



## GordonS (Jan 25, 2013)

Has anyone shipped personal effects - clothing, electronics etc out of Mexico? I'm trying to find a shipping company that will ship some personal effects from Mexico - Mayan Riviera to Panama. Any pointers would be appreciated. thx


----------

